# Ajax 3 hp compressor motor, looking for help with wiring



## ccorbell112930 (Dec 7, 2017)

Have an old ajax 3hp motor on compressor that was left outside by previous owner and did not have capacitors covered or the motor mounted correctly. I have bought replacement capacitors and want to make sure it is wired correctly. How do I wire this thing correctly. The name plate is on the motor and has some damage to model # it appears to be Z 3 184TCDR7/055DH L 
First 5 letters are hard to make out.

Has 10 wires and all are labeled well. Schematic shows 
T1&T9 to L1 T6 T7 T2 T3 T4&T5 to L2 T10 insulate

There are 2 of the identical capacitors and I want to make sure I connect them correctly. Nothing shows L8 and I am not sure how to connect the capacitors. I will attempt to load picture of name plate if possible. Any help appreciated


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

10 wires are not the norm. This is an OEM motor.
Who's the manufacturer?

Nameplate might help, but its a special build and the manufacturer can most likely help you with the connections.
Take a look at this (single phase starts on page 8) and see if you can figure this out. You are an electrician correct?

http://www.goevans.com/filesSite/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


----------

